# What size of inverter, please?



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what size of inverter I need to run from 12amp engine battery to charge a 12amphr deep cycle mobility scooter battery?

On the mains charger it says '240v input at 1.8amps and 24volts at 2amps output'/

Can anyone help?

Thanks, J


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

This will do you, with the engine running. Assuming you meant 12volt ? engine battery
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Power-Inverte...Accessories&hash=item3cb7432dd8#ht_1272wt_901


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

johnathan said:


> Can anyone tell me what size of inverter I need to run from 12amp engine battery to charge a 12amphr deep cycle mobility scooter battery?
> 
> On the mains charger it says '240v input at 1.8amps and 24volts at 2amps output'/
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think you have some info wrong (12a engine battery - do you mean 12v?).

But I am unsure if it matters.

As I understand it 1.8a x 240v = 432 watts. Therefore "I think" you need an inverter capable of a constant 432watts.

But, please confirm this with someone a bit more in the know than myself.

Good Luck


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The charger also seems unbelievably inefficient (around 16%) if those numbers are correct.

Dave


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

johnathan said:


> Can anyone tell me what size of inverter I need to run from 12amp engine battery to charge a 12amphr deep cycle mobility scooter battery?
> 
> On the mains charger it says '240v input at 1.8amps and 24volts at 2amps output'/
> 
> ...


Basically, if your mobility scooter came with a mains charger that consumes 1.8 amps at 240 volts then *you need to replicate that with your inverter*, i.e you need one that will provide 240 volts at 1.8 amps and I would recommend a true sine wave version (*NOT* the quasi sine wave types which are cheaper but may give prblems if you also want to use for other jobs)

Then just *plug your mains charger into the inverter *and job done :!:

Of course there are many other ways of achieving what you are trying to achieve e.g. a 12 to 24 volt charger but these are expensive and can only be used in one mode, i.e. charging your mobility scooter.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> The charger also seems unbelievably inefficient (around 16%) if those numbers are correct.
> 
> Dave


Yes Dave, I think those numbers are a bit suspicious.


----------

